# Any tips?



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Caught some kings and and cut out the fillets and steaked them up. Planning on grilling them skin on, any suggestions?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Grill on a cedar plank, throw away the king and eat the cedar plank! Haha but for real I've never met anyone that likes grilled king, too fishy. I've soaked them in Italian dressing and fried them, it was decent. The only way I like it is smoked and put in a king dip, or boiled in crab boil and put in West Indies salad instead of crab meat.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Lol when you boil it, you just drop the steak in boiling water? It doesn't break all apart?

I assume you boil then break it up? Do you skin it for this? I've never heard of this salad?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Lol when you boil it, you just drop the steak in boiling water? It doesn't break all apart?
> 
> I assume you boil then break it up? Do you skin it for this? I've never heard of this salad?


Cut it into strips or steaks to boil, skinless of course. Use a colander or strainer to strain the water as some will fall apart. It's flaky when it's done cooking. Google "west indies salad recipe." They're almost all the same, just have small variations. It's crab meat, onion, salt, pepper, ice water, oil, and apple cider vinegar. Let it sit overnight, and then eat on crackers. You will slap your momma.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Smoke em and make "Tuna" dip. You can find recipes all over. I did this last year and took it to Blue Angel's weekend. When the storm started and everyone on the boat's around me took shelter on my boat they ate the whole 20 pounds of dip. 20 pounds of dip is a whole lotta dip.


----------

